# Visages dans photos avec un pc



## vassas (27 Décembre 2010)

Comme qui dirai une fonction prometteuse qui apparait dans picasa mais impossible a synchroniser avec iTunes et l' iPad ! 
Si quelqu'un à une id&#275;e ou solution qu'il n'h&#275;site pas !
Merci


----------

